# Snoring Husband; NEED SLEEP



## Gwyeneth (Feb 28, 2010)

I know this is a minor issue, with a minor solution, esp when there are many of you out there with much worse problems, but I was curious if anyone had tips.

My husband NEVER snored before we married, but now that he has gained some weight, he snores all night long and I have serious insomnia. I depend on sleeping pills , which i purchase over the counter. He refuses to see the doctor & he is content with the weight gain (as a matter of fact , he wanted to reach this weight & he is very muscular, just big). I can't force him to see a doctor.

My question is, are there any natural, holistic remedies that'll reduce snoring or open his airway? I do know he will accept that tx. I am also aware of occlussal guards that'll open his jaw so he can breathe better, but he refuses to wear them & it'll cost money since we don't have dental coverage. 

I'd rather lose sleep than ask him to take the couch & I can't sleep on the couch. I don't think that's the solution. Has anyone with this experience tried anything that really works?

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Try the Breathe Right nasal strips and spray. They really can help.


----------



## Gwyeneth (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks...but I've tried the strips and they didn't work for him. But I didn't know they made a spray. I'll check that out. Thanks!


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

For my H, it's all about position. Strips didn't work, guards didn't work, nothing really seemed to work. If he lies on his back or his left side, the snoring is awful. If he lies on his stomach or right side, there seems to be no issue. I had to train him to sleep on one of the two non-snoring sides. It was a number of sleepless nights in a row, but in the end, it worked beautifully. It reminded me of the little pillows you use with infants to keep them on their side or their back... We wedged him in and everytime he would move to a snoring side, I would immediately wake him up and make him turn over. No drugs, no procedures, etc. 

However - I will say that he might want to have a physical just to see if there's something physical going on that needs attention (adenoids enlarged, issues with tonsils, sleep apnea, etc.). 

Sorry you are so tired - I can totally relate... But wishing you good luck!


----------



## billyjean (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, nasal strips are the best way to help with this. Sorry you have to go through it.


----------



## Yellowshock (Mar 5, 2010)

Gwyeneth,
Perhaps another alternative to nasal strips and deviated septum surgery on your husband and what not: I bought a White Noise generator which is on my wife's nightstand. It creates a swooching sound that you stop hearing after a few mintes, yet it is there. It drowns out lots of things: my snoring, barking dogs, the train passing and the water heater kicking in. Anyways, peraps you could check out a few reviews on Amazon on such devices. We paid 49$ and have been happy users for 3 years now. I even take it with me on trips.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Are you sure he doesn't have sleep apnea? The snoring is very often connected, esp. if it's come on since a weight gain. Sleep apnea is extremely dangerous for long term health; read up on it. The weight may not be worth it if it means he is shortening his life.

If you need to keep him on his side or something, you can have him wear a backwards tshirt with a tennis ball in the pocket, which will keep him from sleeping on his back. That's the usual problem, although someone here mentioned left side, which I haven't seen being as common a problem, so the tshirt might not work for that. 

Losing sleep is bad for your long term health, too, so I hope you find a solution that allows both of you to be healthy! Good luck.


----------



## Gwyeneth (Feb 28, 2010)

EVERYONE!!! THANKS! I spoke to my husband this morning after I gave in and slept on the couch last night. We discussed the sleep apnea concern (I did some research) and I think I frightened him enough to want to see a specialist. 

In the meantime, I am going to try the right side & tennis ball method if he'll cooperate. Due to my recent crankiness from lack of sleep, I think he's at the point of working with me! 

Thanks again, aa your input is appreciated.


----------



## justdontknow (Mar 5, 2010)

I have the same issue here and the only thing I have found that works is for me to wear ear plugs. No joke.


----------



## Gwyeneth (Feb 28, 2010)

Haha! I hear you! Friday night while grocery shopping, we noticed a Nasal spray called SnoreStop NasoSpray, which is a homeopathic antisnoring spray. It costed ten dollars, but I was willing to spend much more. 

After using it, he didn't snore for the first half hour, which was a relief, but then it began, and continued to grow louder. So this time, I made him go on the couch. Last night, he tried it again, but used more sprays than he did the first night and it seemed to work. I guess I'll never know if it was the spray or the NyQuil I took to knock me out! 

I'll try this again tonight, but without the NyQuil and let you know if it'll work. Of course, he'll need to see the doc. I'm still working on that. 

I've also heard of using a humidifier at night.


----------



## iWonder (Jan 2, 2010)

The first step is very simple.
Talk to the Doctor and they can prescribe a sleep study. It is one overnight where they monitor you and see what is needed.
I know several outcomes. In my case I subsequently had a minor surgery to shorten my uvula (sounds dirty but isn't!), the soft pallet (hanging flap at the back of your mouth). I am so glad I had it done. Not only has it mostly eliminated the snoring, I can breath better all day.
My friend's diagnosis was easy - they had him make a Tee shirt with two tennis balls sewn in the back so that it would make him sleep on his back - without it being really intrusive.

It can lead to wearing the apnea machines - but that is to worry about later. You don't have to go there.


----------



## Gwyeneth (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks. I'm glad, even if invasive, that there are options out there. I wonder how much the machines cost, if so dreadfully needed. I don't think he'll want to invest the idea of sleeping with a mask and machine (he's only 30).


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Gwyeneth said:


> In the meantime, I am going to try the right side & tennis ball method if he'll cooperate. Due to my recent crankiness from lack of sleep, I think he's at the point of working with me!


this worked well with my H. he snores, too. he wore the tennis ball and said he didnt get any sleep. i told him i slept all night!!! ahahah. he doesnt wear it anymore, though, and im tired


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

My husband snored pretty badly and after a number of years, I finally convinced him to get a sleep study done. Turned out he has sleep apnea, and now he uses a CPAP machine each night and he doesn't snore anymore (you can't, using the machine). Although it's definitely not sexy to have him wearing this mask right next to me and it keeps us from being spontaneously intimate in the middle of the night, he sleeps and feels much better when he wears it. So it's worth it. I think we are renting the machine - insurance is covering the cost.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a CPAP machine and my wife is in heaven NOW ,so I would get the test done and get the Machine,because his snoring could also kill him.

I am not sure about the spontaneously intimate comment because it takes about a minute to take the mask off and there are many ways to wake somebody/something UP.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

I cant really tell you but the situation really made me lol
good keep it up


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

I feel your pain. My SO is a very loud snorer, at such volume that I can still hear him two rooms away. From the gasping and choking noises he makes, I'm pretty sure it's apnea but he refuses to go for testing, says he "hates doctors".

We don't even try to sleep in the same room. Vacations together are a nightmare for me.... the longest I will go away for is over a weekend, as three nights without sleep is my absolute limit. I have an air cleaner for white noise, have tried OTC sleep aids, with no success.

Past partners and friends of his have had difficulty with his snoring -- no one will share a room with this guy! -- but he shrugs it off as no big deal.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's apnea but he refuses to go for testing, says he "hates doctors".

You need to update your life insurance right now and get your life in order imagining he is not there ,because it can kill him [gasping and choking noises].or he could have a stroke.


----------

